# Bama's Geno Smith arrested for DUI



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

He was arrested last night. Bond set at 1000.00. Ripraps theory blown about the Ttown authorities. Should make rip raps day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just saw that. We are officially thin at the CB position now. I see an indefinite suspension for Geno.
Do we go back to the 3 safety set, or hope one of the freshmen can step up in time?


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

TUSCALOOSA, Alabama -- Alabama sophomore cornerback Geno Smith was arrested for driving under the influence and booked by the Tuscaloosa County Sheriff's Office early Sunday morning, according to a report on the office's website.

Bond was set at $1,000, according to the website. As of 11 a.m., Smith was still listed as an inmate at Tuscaloosa County Jail.

Smith emerged as a regular contributor in Alabama's secondary during his freshman campaign and was in line for significant snaps at the Crimson Tide's "Star" position in nickel defense situations. In 13 games, the Atlanta native had nine tackles, two pass breakups and two passes defended.

Smith is the first Alabama player to be arrested since February, when four players -- D.J. Pettway, Eddie Williams, Tyler Hayes and Brent Calloway -- were involved in multiple incidents of second-degree robbery and credit card fraud and eventually dismissed from the team.

More to come as the story develops.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> He was arrested last night. Bond set at 1000.00. Ripraps theory blown about the Ttown authorities. Should make rip raps day.



I don't like to see kids get into trouble. I do like to see them get punished for doing wrong. Any athlete getting arrested for dui, bui (or whatever you call it), failing drug tests...should have to sit out the whole season and lose a year of eligibility. They have an special opportunity given to them. It's all about me, me, me these days.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> I don't like to see kids get into trouble. I do like to see them get punished for doing wrong. Any athlete getting arrested for dui, bui (or whatever you call it), failing drug tests...should have to sit out the whole season and lose a year of eligibility. They have an special opportunity given to them. It's all about me, me, me these days.



Wow, I think we agree to an extent here. I think that sitting a full year is extreme but I do think the punishment for the first offense should be more than a one gamer. I think 2-3 or even 4 games for first offense and if it happens again dismissal from the team. I guess we shall see what CNS thinks. My point about about it making your day was because of your concern about the Ttown police being in the back pocket of Bama athletics. You can rest easy now knowing that at least this one wasn't.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 18, 2013)

Auburn's DB and leading takles returner was arrested Saturday as well. Coach Malzahn has reportedly already kicked him off the team. These kids make some very poor choices but glad to see Coach Malzahn set the presedent.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 18, 2013)

For dui's more than 3-4 games would be good for me. Why play around with something as major as that?


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Wow, I think we agree to an extent here. I think that sitting a full year is extreme but I do think the punishment for the first offense should be more than a one gamer. I think 2-3 or even 4 games for first offense and if it happens again dismissal from the team. I guess we shall see what CNS thinks. My point about about it making your day was because of your concern about the Ttown police being in the back pocket of Bama athletics. You can rest easy now knowing that at least this one wasn't.



I just hope the arresting officer doesn't get into too much trouble.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 18, 2013)

And that right there is why I don't get involved in finger pointing when someone on another team gets arrested.

Every team has them. Some just don't get caught.

Regardless, that's a big loss. Anyone that plays in 13 games for Saban has to be a big time playmaker. But I'd rather have him in jail than on the streets driving drunk.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> For dui's more than 3-4 games would be good for me. Why play around with something as major as that?



That is a fair statement. Just realize that he will also receive punishment in the way of some sort of public service from the court system. However, that is just me. If CNS kicks him off the team that may be the best thing for the kid. Just hope if that happens, he is not welcomed on another team like we have seen in the past.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> I just hope the arresting officer doesn't get into too much trouble.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> That is a fair statement. Just realize that he will also receive punishment in the way of some sort of public service from the court system. However, that is just me. If CNS kicks him off the team that may be the best thing for the kid. Just hope if that happens, he is not welcomed on another team like we have seen in the past.



That is where there needs to be some uniform discipline rules in the conference. What good does it do a kid to be kicked off a team to be welcomed with open arms by another? This may be why so many universities give these kids so many chances. Don't want to be bitten in the rear later.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm down with a 6 game suspension commencing immediately.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm down with a 6 game suspension commencing immediately.



You know, you are right. Taking off the crimson glasses I think 6 games minimum is good and if it is longer I am good with that too because the damage he could have done to an innocent person because of his stupidity would have been far greater than football.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 18, 2013)

He needs to be kicked off the team. If a professional truck driver gets a DUI in his own personal vehicle, he loses his license and whatever company he works for also fires him. Thus, leaving him no way to transport his family and no job to support his family. That infraction stays on his driving report for 7 years, and nobody will hire him for a job until atleast that 7 years is up, if at all. So pretty much it ruins the mans life. But we should just suspend a man from playing football after the opportunity he was given by the university? Naw, set an example so the other players and students on scholarships understand what the consequences are. I say this being a fan of The Crimson Tide, and Geno Smith. This isn't about football, its about right and wrong and this is wrong. He should pay.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

It stinks to see any kid meds up like this much less anybody that gets a DUI. We all have idiots on all of our teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> He needs to be kicked off the team. If a professional truck driver gets a DUI in his own personal vehicle, he loses his license and whatever company he works for also fires him. Thus, leaving him no way to transport his family and no job to support his family. That infraction stays on his driving report for 7 years, and nobody will hire him for a job until atleast that 7 years is up, if at all. So pretty much it ruins the mans life. But we should just suspend a man from playing football after the opportunity he was given by the university? Naw, set an example so the other players and students on scholarships understand what thconsequences are. I say this being a fan of The Crimson Tide, and Geno Smith. This isn't about football, its about right and wrong and this is wrong. He should pay.



Everyone deserves a chance at redemption and forgiveness; even truck drivers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> You know, you are right. Taking off the crimson glasses I think 6 games minimum is good and if it is longer I am good with that too because the damage he could have done to an innocent person because of his stupidity would have been far greater than football.



I'm good with 6 games, I'm good with the whole year.  I don't know if there have been any other issues with him, but if this is not the first I'm OK with dismissal.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Everyone deserves a chance at redemption and forgiveness; even truck drivers.



I completely agree. However, something as serious as a DUI shouldn't be a slap on the wrist of a six game suspension. Kick him off the team. It will make him think about what he did, and ten years from now when hes leaving a dinner with friends, he wont jump behind the wheel because he will remember what it cost him back when he was young.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's all about me, me, me these days.


Sad, but true. I'd love to see it changed to; "it's all about academics if you want to play at the college level", but unfortunately football has become a machine that has no academic compass. It is driven 100% by money.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 18, 2013)

Very dumb move by Geno.  I am guessing minimum 2 games / maximum 4 games.  Not going to kick a guy off the team for committing a violation that unfortunately happens fairly often to college kids.  DUI has to be the most frustrating offense for coaches because it is so easily prevented.


----------



## Buck (Aug 18, 2013)

He'll miss a few practices and be ready for the opener.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2013)

4-6 game suspension with stringent criteria set to be met before re-admission to the team.

This is not just a DUI, he is underage as well.

I hate it for both the kid and the team, but it is what it is, and needs to be handled appropriately.
Having said that, from a legal standpoint, he could be arrested for DUI simply for refusing a breath test, then it's a judgement call on the arresting officer and things can get complicated from there...legally speaking.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> 4-6 game suspension with stringent criteria set to be met before re-admission to the team.
> 
> This is not just a DUI, he is underage as well.
> 
> ...




That is true, also these kids that are under 21 have to realize that DUI for a minor only takes blowing a .02 in alabama and many other states. A couple of beers or a single drink can put you over the limit. I get tired of hearing that everybody does it, thinking that makes it okay. When that minor kills somebody because they were drunk, is the judge going to accept the argument that it is okay because everybody else is doing it?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 18, 2013)

Just cut him loose. Plenty of young men willing to come to Tuscaloosa and contribute without getting into any sort of trouble. I hate it, but, stay out of trouble or get sent packing is how I view it. That is for Bama or anyone else.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Just cut him loose. Plenty of young men willing to come to Tuscaloosa and contribute without getting into any sort of trouble. I hate it, but, stay out of trouble or get sent packing is how I view it. That is for Bama or anyone else.



everyone deserves a shot at redemption and 2nd chance


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> everyone deserves a shot at redemption and 2nd chance



At certain things. Not something that's a privilege.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm as Bama as it gets, originally from Boaz, AL. No tolerance for a young man given his future on a silver platter and he cant see fit to control himself. That is for Bama or any other school....just my opinion.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> At certain things. Not something that's a privilege.



Driving is a privilege... no one loses their license to drive permanently for 1st offense.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Driving is a privilege... no one loses their license to drive permanently for 1st offense.



You don't need football or a free education to make it in life. Give it to someone who deserves it. These guys do these things because they know they can get a second, third...chance. Even if he gets kicked off the team he will be back in uniform sooner rather than later at another school.

You get into more trouble signing autographs for a little cash than operating a vehicle where you can kill another person. NCAA is a joke.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to the UGA player that was arrested for Boating under the influence?


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the UGA player that was arrested for Boating under the influence?



I can't find anything, but you can find on the original thread that I said to kick him off the team. When I fish at Lake Sinclair I normally fish in roody creek. He could have ran into me and my fishing partner or my family. 

I give you bammers a hard time mostly to see what yall will come up with. I do take this criminal offence stuff seriously. For my 36 yrs on this earth I have been able to keep a beer bottle or drugs out of my mouth. These guys that do this stuff are just slapping those of us in the face who could not have their opporitunity.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> You get into more trouble signing autographs for a little cash than operating a vehicle where you can kill another person. NCAA is a joke.



This is the exact truth. Get a few dui's or caught with a few illegal drugs and slapped on the wrist. Make a school and conference millions and take a few k's and your banned for life smh. Same with Pete rose and baseball the people in charge have things screwed up.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is the exact truth. Get a few dui's or caught with a few illegal drugs and slapped on the wrist. Make a school and conference millions and take a few k's and your banned for life smh. Same with Pete rose and baseball the people in charge have things screwed up.



I got a few no good family members who love to stay in and out of jail. Someone that uses drugs or gets dui is out in no time. Someone selling the drugs has to do the most time. I bet if the county or state got tax money from the drug deals it would be a different story.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the UGA player that was arrested for Boating under the influence?



According to this UGA 2013 roster, he (Marshall Morgan - place kicker) is still on the team.

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/geo-m-footbl-mtt.html


http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/uga-kicker-charged-with-boating-under-influence/nYb95/

No mention of any kind of suspension.


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> According to this UGA 2013 roster, he (Marshall Morgan - place kicker) is still on the team.
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/geo-m-footbl-mtt.html
> 
> ...



There were no rules in place for BUI. There is a minimum 2 game suspension for DUI. One in the same in my book.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> There were no rules in place for BUI. There is a minimum 2 game suspension for DUI. One in the same in my book.



I'm sure these players are given lectures and such concerning unacceptable behavior.  I don't know if it's possible to list every conceivable possibility.  I'm not certain, but I believe that the legal ramifications are the same with BUI as it is with DUI.  I'm not going to Google it.  Seems to me that there are some behaviors that are against the rules though they are not specifically delineated.

2 game suspension is very light (IMO).


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 18, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the UGA player that was arrested for Boating under the influence?



Here ya go.
http://www.msgr.com/news/crime/article_ebdd8c8e-05d1-11e3-981b-001a4bcf887a.html
Just to add a little more to this. Ga DNR was doing what they called "Operation Dry Water" the week this happened. The dnr had two helicopters directing on water officers to observed violations. I can't confirm but also heard Marshall Morgan (kicker) was the only one charged for BUI that weekend.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 18, 2013)

Who is posting bond for these guys??? That in itself could be a NCAA infraction. As far as having a few beers and enjoying a day out. I am cool with that, however, when you break the law and end up in jail....you sealed your own fate. I dont think my employer will be willing to give me 2, 3, 4 chances for continuing to get locked up over and over because I was stupid. At some point these young men must be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> There were no rules in place for BUI. There is a minimum 2 game suspension for DUI. One in the same in my book.




AT LEAST WE AGREE ON SOMETHING..
sorry for the caps


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 18, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Who is posting bond for these guys??? That in itself could be a NCAA infraction. As far as having a few beers and enjoying a day out. I am cool with that, however, when you break the law and end up in jail....you sealed your own fate. I dont think my employer will be willing to give me 2, 3, 4 chances for continuing to get locked up over and over because I was stupid. At some point these young men must be held accountable for their actions.



this is a first offense,...second offense is a different matter entirely.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 18, 2013)

As a Bama fan....no sympathy from me. You dont see all these other Bama players that have their eye on the big prize getting in trouble...cut him loose, set an example!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 18, 2013)

Not that it makes it right, but there was a kid that died in the Atlanta area from a football incident I think Friday and it was a friend of Geno's. could have had a lapse in judgement but still does not make it right. There are a few tweets of his out there about the incident and one to Shaq Wiggins who I think plays for UGA. Evidentially they were all buddies.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 18, 2013)

I a m ok with a 6 game or more suspension only if he has not had any other issues. When I say other issues, I mean legal or team rule violations that were handled in house. If that's the case, cut him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Here ya go.
> http://www.msgr.com/news/crime/article_ebdd8c8e-05d1-11e3-981b-001a4bcf887a.html



The article didn't say anything about his punishment from CMR, if there was any.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> The article didn't say anything about his punishment from CMR, if there was any.



He will be punished. You can count on it. We are talking about Richt. I would imagine it will be anounced a day or two before the Clemscum game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He will be punished. You can count on it. We are talking about Richt. I would imagine it will be anounced a day or two before the Clemscum game.



Someone asked "what happened to the BUI player, someone else posted an article that said nothing about what happened in reference to the team.  I was just pointing that out.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Someone asked "what happened to the BUI player, someone else posted an article that said nothing about what happened in reference to the team.  I was just pointing that out.



I was just trying to help with an answer. No big deal. Also if you'll remember when we had like 25 kids suspended last year there where a few that Richt wouldnt address until game time pretty much. I guess he wants Dabo to think we have a kicker.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I was just trying to help with an answer. No big deal. Also if you'll remember when we had like 25 kids suspended last year there where a few that Richt wouldnt address until game time pretty much. I guess he wants Dabo to think we have a kicker.....



That's what I was reading somewhere else.

On another note, don't know if anyone mentioned this but the legal limit for someone under 21 years old is .02; 2 beers will register that.

There is absolutely no excuse for driving even after 1 beer, but I wonder what Smith's BAC was.  How impaired was he?

I don't think a kid's life should be ruined for a single mistake.  My son made this very same mistake some years ago and he paid for it (1 year suspension of license, fine, community service, DUI school).  A kid needs to know that there are consequences for their actions and the consequences should be severe enough that the kid learns a real lesson.

If this is the first offense and there have been no other disciplinary issues and his BAC was low, I believe he should be temporarily suspended from the team (as well as his legal obligations).  I'm not talking about just Geno Smith, across the board for any player on any team.

Who was it a year or 2 ago that suspended a player but the suspension was for the 2 weakest opponents on their schedule?


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Who was it a year or 2 ago that suspended a player but the suspension was for the 2 weakest opponents on their schedule?



Through my years have seen people, in order to hide their own shortcomings, try to criticize and redirect negativity towards something or someone else.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Through my years have seen people, in order to hide their own shortcomings, try to criticize and redirect negativity towards something or someone else.



Just asking a question, did you see any allegations directed towards anyone?  You're making a mountain out of a mole hill Rev Al.


----------



## Buck (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen an updated Fulmer Cup lately?  Tide surely has to be distancing themselves.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Just asking a question, did you see any allegations directed towards anyone?  You're making a mountain out of a mole hill Rev Al.



When you going to change your screen name again?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 19, 2013)

Buck said:


> Has anyone seen an updated Fulmer Cup lately?  Tide surely has to be distancing themselves.



aren't you so glad that for the first time in a decade, some other team is taking the heat off of your dawgs....jeez


----------



## Buck (Aug 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> aren't you so glad that for the first time in a decade, some other team is taking the heat off of your dawgs....jeez



Yep.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Fulmer cup:

2006 Marshall University 15 
2007 University of Illinois 24 
2008 University of Alabama 28 
2009 University of South Florida[5] 18 
2010 University of Georgia[6] 20 
2011 Auburn University[7] 81 
2012 University of Arkansas[8] 68


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> When you going to change your screen name again?



When I feel like it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Through my years have seen people, in order to hide their own shortcomings, try to criticize and redirect negativity towards something or someone else.



Yes, you do that very well.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yes, you do that very well.



And frequently


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yes, you do that very well.





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> And frequently



This from a guy who has the last time UGA won a title on his sig line down to the second and a guy who has been posting non stop negative UGA since 5:30 this morning. I believe someone else has the problem. They call this hypocrisy I think.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> This from a guy who has the last time UGA won a title on his sig line down to the second and a guy who has been posting non stop negative UGA since 5:30 this morning. I believe someone else has the problem. They call this hypocrisy I think.



I must be the "non stop negative UGA since 5:30 this morning" person.

My only negative UGA comments have been in response to your constant belly aching about Bama.  In fact, in one thread I apologized to the other UGA fans for having to put you in your place.

And for you to level accusations of hypocrisy towards anyone is about as laughable as Obama making claims of being transparent and honest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I must be the "non stop negative UGA since 5:30 this morning" person.
> 
> My only negative UGA comments have been in response to your constant belly aching about Bama.  In fact, in one thread I apologized to the other UGA fans for having to put you in your place.
> 
> And for you to level accusations of hypocrisy towards anyone is about as laughable as Obama making claims of being transparent and honest.


Yep.


----------



## Buck (Aug 20, 2013)

One game suspension

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=9586528&src=desktop


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 20, 2013)

Buck said:


> One game suspension
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=9586528&src=desktop



Too light


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Too light



"What do you want me to do?   Play the whole season with the second string?


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow.  I guess Saban is no different than the rest.  Sure looks like beating Tex A&M is more important than anything else.  I am really surprised.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 20, 2013)

That's it. Saban has had all he's going to take from this kid. Return the rims and suits immediately.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Wow.  I guess Saban is no different than the rest.  Sure looks like beating Tex A&M is more important than anything else.  I am really surprised.



better go back and check your own coach.

do you know the facts?

By all accounts, prior to this incident, this kid was no trouble at all, in class, on the field or off the field.
He made a mistake and now he is being punished for it, or as Saban says "disciplined"...in order to hopefully change his behavior.

I thought he'd get 2 games or more, but I don't know all the facts, so...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 21, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> That's it. Saban has had all he's going to take from this kid. Return the rims and suits immediately.



So far, no disciplinary action for Marshall Morgan.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> better go back and check your own coach.
> 
> do you know the facts?
> 
> ...



Not sure what to look at?  Uga has a mandatory 2 games for DUI, see Chase Vasser last year: good kid, no prior problems, DUI = 2 games.  Demetre Baker DUI = gone, Dontavious Jackson DUI = gone.  

By the way, why are bama fans comparing their elite program to one that hasn't won a title in 30 years?  In this thread there were a lot of people stating that Saban wouldn't deal with this stuff, he may never play again, etc....  Looks like he is no different than the rest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Too light



Don't care if he is an angel. This is to light a punishment for the offense. 6 games minimum.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the disciplinary action is too light personally. DUI is no joke.

One thing is for sure, 
Saban has proven he can get the recruits out of Georgia, 
now he needs to work on getting the Georgia out of the recruits.

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I think the disciplinary action is too light personally. DUI is no joke.
> 
> One thing is for sure,
> Saban has proven he can get the recruits out of Georgia,
> ...


You mean to tell me the process can't do that? Wow I thought the process could do anything.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You mean to tell me the process can't do that? Wow I thought the process could do anything.



It can be done, but just needs a little work. I trust Saban to get it worked out.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 21, 2013)

It is what it is, he has been in no trouble until now. Funny how fans from other teams jump all over this when a BUI and a DUI are exactly the same, Moving vehicle, people involved, kids involved and not in a car seat in a boat. And believe me , I am 100% against drinking and driving, Is it too light, maybe, Saban is with this kid everyday, so who knows him better? Saban or all you judges on GON?. Roll Tide


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> So far, no disciplinary action for Marshall Morgan.



Didn't know this thread was about him, but glad UGA is always on your mind.


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You mean to tell me the process can't do that? Wow I thought the process could do anything.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I think the disciplinary action is too light personally. DUI is no joke.
> 
> One thing is for sure,
> Saban has proven he can get the recruits out of Georgia,
> ...



Who wants players from Alabama?


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Who wants players from Alabama?


Apparently Mark Richt

Dawg
Mark Beard from Adamsville Al
6'4" 300lbs
OG

We get the ones you want and 
You get the ones we don't need. 
Part of the Process. Roll Tide


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 21, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Apparently Mark Richt
> 
> Dawg
> Mark Beard from Adamsville Al
> ...




I for one am glad you got Geno Smith out of Atlanta.  I have to drive around here and it is already dangerous enough.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I for one am glad you got Geno Smith out of Atlanta.  I have to drive around here and it is already dangerous enough.



This. Bama is turning in to thug U! Crazy!! Who would have thought?No No:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Didn't know this thread was about him, but glad UGA is always on your mind.



I did not mention the term UGA, did I?  You are the one making the connection for everyone.

What was that comment you made the other day about hypocrisy?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> By the way, why are bama fans comparing their elite program to one that hasn't won a title in 30 years?  In this thread there were a lot of people stating that Saban wouldn't deal with this stuff, he may never play again, etc....  Looks like he is no different than the rest.



no different than Saint Richt? that's bullpup heresy!


Saban is different, far more successful.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> I for one am glad you got Geno Smith out of Atlanta.  I have to drive around here and it is already dangerous enough.



coming from a man who calls himself..."flowing well"


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> no different than Saint Richt? that's bullpup heresy!
> 
> 
> Saban is different, far more successful.



Saban is definitely more successful on the field than anyone.  Looks like that is his highest priority and he nails it.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> coming from a man who calls himself..."flowing well"



No comment:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

I really can't blame all of you pups for taking such a great interest in a real championship team.  Y'all have been so close so many times, I almost feel sorry for y'all.  

Note the word "almost".

Y'all remind me of this Notre dame fan here at work; before the BCSCG, he was all about how great the team was.  Now, it's "well, we have a higher graduation rate".  LOL, a true loser.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

I bet most of these Bama fans know karate. Just a hunch. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I bet most of these Bama fans know karate. Just a hunch. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I know karate, kung fu, and 5 or 6 other oriental words.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 22, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Saban is definitely more successful on the field than anyone.  Looks like that is his highest priority and he nails it.



Much more successful than Richt( and all but Vanderbilt) in the classroom as well,..go check out the Grad rates.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I bet most of these Bama fans know karate. Just a hunch. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I know Karate, pretty good lil chef over to the flying egg roll in Mcdonough...


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Much more successful than Richt( and all but Vanderbilt) in the classroom as well,..go check out the Grad rates.



LSU #2.

Now we've spun away from dui to grad rates.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Will we ever measure up? This is making me depressed. How do GT fans cope with this? If any of yall are reading this thread I need some help please! Bama fans are so lucky!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Much more successful than Richt( and all but Vanderbilt) in the classroom as well,..go check out the Grad rates.



Man, you just dont know when to stop. Everytime I get over one of you guys post yall hit us with another heart punch. Stop it!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Bama fans are so lucky!!!!!!



we make our own luck


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2013)

DUI is a crime, not a mistake.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man, you just dont know when to stop. Everytime I get over one of you guys post yall hit us with another heart punch. Stop it!



We will never be on top brown. Even if we win 20 NC's in a row they still got us. They pick the best coaches, steal our players and pick the president. Just wear the G with pride and know we did our best as fans to make things right.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> we make our own luck



Yawn.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> no different than Saint Richt? that's bullpup heresy!
> 
> 
> Saban is different, far more successful.





RipperIII said:


> coming from a man who calls himself..."flowing well"





RipperIII said:


> Much more successful than Richt( and all but Vanderbilt) in the classroom as well,..go check out the Grad rates.





RipperIII said:


> I know Karate, pretty good lil chef over to the flying egg roll in Mcdonough...



All great points and spot on. Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> We will never be on top brown. Even if we win 20 NC's in a row they still got us. They pick the best coaches, steal our players and pick the president. Just wear the G with pride and know we did our best as fans to make things right.



Maybe I should have voted for Obama. Oh wait I did the first time.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 22, 2013)

Bama fans are funny


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Bama fans are funny



They definitely have an entitlement mentality..


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> They definitely have an entitlement mentality..



They don't make hats big enough for some on here.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe I should have voted for Obama. Oh wait I did the first time.



CMR is like some of the '72 Dolphins. Just don't want to meet him.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> They don't make hats big enough for some on here.



I would imagine by the way they post their not very tall in real life. Little man syndrome like saban.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Bama fans are funny



Good luck to your team this year. You are a DGD.



brownceluse said:


> They definitely have an entitlement mentality..



Good Luck this year, it could very well be the year of the Dawgs.





riprap said:


> CMR is like some of the '72 Dolphins. Just don't want to meet him.



Good luck this year. CMR is a good man.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good luck to your team this year. You are a DGD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To thine own self be true.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> To thine own self be true.



That was pretty good.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> They definitely have an entitlement mentality..


It's not entitlement when you go out and take it.  I find that extremely funny coming from a UGA fan.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> We will never be on top brown. Even if we win 20 NC's in a row they still got us. They pick the best coaches, steal our players and pick the president. Just wear the G with pride and know we did our best as fans to make things right.



UGA won't win 20 NCs in the next 20 generations.  It's been 33 years, based on that it will take UGA over 600 years to win 20 NCs and that is if they ever start winning them.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> We will never be on top brown. Even if we win 20 NC's in a row they still got us. They pick the best coaches, steal our players and pick the president. Just wear the G with pride and know we did our best as fans to make things right.



Stupid post (but typical for a UGA fan), red means republican.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Stupid post (but typical for a UGA fan), red means republican.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


>



Go back and look at the hat pic you posted, it showed every (in Alabama) county as red.  If you are going to post a lie, at least make it look real.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess what, they got one for Georgia too.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's you another one, from this facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/UGAforObama?filter=2


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Guess what, they got one for Georgia too.



I'm sure you can find 100 more pics. My point is you and your compadres claim to be above bashing UGA. Y'all do it every chance you get. I bash bama often. I don't deny it. That's where the hypocrisy comes in. How about just continue bashing and stop complaining about me doing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's not entitlement when you go out and take it.  I find that extremely funny coming from a UGA fan.



Glad you got a good laugh that was my intentions. Good luck this season.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm sure you can find 100 more pics. My point is you and your compadres claim to be above bashing UGA. Y'all do it every chance you get. I bash bama often. I don't deny it. That's where the hypocrisy comes in. How about just continue bashing and stop complaining about me doing it.



I bash UGA only in retaliation, in boxing it's called counter-punching.  I really don't like doing it but for some reason I have always fought back when someone takes a swing at me (or mine).

There are some good UGA fans on this forum that do not deserve the bashing, that's my biggest regret.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Glad you got a good laugh that was my intentions. Good luck this season.



back at ya, good luck.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> back at ya, good luck.



Thank you sir!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 23, 2013)

*20 NC's for Bama*



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> UGA won't win 20 NCs in the next 20 generations.  It's been 33 years, based on that it will take UGA over 600 years to win 20 NCs and that is if they ever start winning them.



I thought y'all were up to 88. I gotta learn this NC point system. I can't keep up.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 23, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> I thought y'all were up to 88. I gotta learn this NC point system. I can't keep up.



You need to learn how to count, it's 89.


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I bash UGA only in retaliation, in boxing it's called counter-punching.  I really don't like doing it but for some reason I have always fought back when someone takes a swing at me (or mine).
> 
> There are some good UGA fans on this forum that do not deserve the bashing, that's my biggest regret.



Well in that case thanks for putting me in my place. I knew you were always a positive thinker and those democratic references really hit home. Sorry you had to do something you didn't like. I will do better.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Well in that case thanks for putting me in my place. I knew you were always a positive thinker and those democratic references really hit home. Sorry you had to do something you didn't like. I will do better.



Thank you


----------

